# Nottingham Rep Shop



## Blackecho (Jun 30, 2008)

Hello,

Could someone give me an address for a Reptile shop in Nottingham please?

Cheers


----------



## rawr (Sep 15, 2008)

Nottingham Reptile Centre 
579a, Mansfield Rd 
Nottingham Nottinghamshire 
NG5 2JN 
Tel: 0115 960 8805

Source: Reptile Shop Locator


----------



## Blackecho (Jun 30, 2008)

Cheers, do you recommend that one?


----------



## wulfrun (Jun 1, 2008)

Clifton Reptile Centre 
16 Southchurch Drive
Clifton
NOttingham
NG11 8AR
01159842322


----------



## starburst (Apr 4, 2008)

Also try Medusa Exotics- they are very friendly.

Medusa Exotics
6 Westdale Lane
Gedling
Nottingham
NG4 3JA
tel: 0115 9614333

They had a gorgeous Mexican black kingsnake in at the weekend, had to resist it though.


----------



## rawr (Sep 15, 2008)

Haven't been there - used Google to find it 

(edit: 50th post. I'm a 1-star "regular" now. )


----------



## Blackecho (Jun 30, 2008)

Thanks everyone. Should make my lunch break more interesting tomorrow


----------



## leadly (Jul 22, 2008)

some there that iv not visited yet!!! i'll have to investigate!!


----------



## Blackecho (Jun 30, 2008)

Medusa Exotics
6 Westdale Lane
Gedling
Nottingham
NG4 3JA
tel: 0115 9614333

Nottingham Reptile Centre 
579a, Mansfield Rd 
Nottingham Nottinghamshire 
NG5 2JN 
Tel: 0115 960 8805


These 2 are really close together too so I should be able to do both in one lunch break


----------



## Blackecho (Jun 30, 2008)

Well I did make it to both shops during my lunch break and both had good and bad points.

Medusa was cheaper and I bought a few things, however it all went wrong when I went to pay. The guy on the till took a couple of attempts to total the goods which I then paid for, thankfully, before I left I checked the receipt and did the maths in my head. I had been overcharged by about 50% so I questioned him and he called for help. A lady came down and took a couple more attempts to get the right price. On the 4th attempt (2 on the till, 2 on the calculator) we agreed on a figure and sorted it out.

The Reptile Centre was full of some beautiful snakes and I was very tempted by a Taiwanese Blue Beauty which I may have purchased except that I was ignored completely. There were 2 people in there and they were both dealing with a lady who was buying her first Corn or Leo or something. I actually Left the Reptile Centre, drove to Medusa, bought some goods and came back and they were still both with her. In the end I got the guy’s attention and asked him for a guard for a heat bulb. Unfortunately they didn’t sell them (as they weren’t worth it, they were just a bit of foil and they didn’t use them, they had their lights out of the viv through the mesh roof).

Neither shop had guards but sold the heat bulbs, although Medusa did say they could order one in for me.

Just thought I’d share my experiences.


----------



## leadly (Jul 22, 2008)

Blackecho said:


> Medusa Exotics
> 6 Westdale Lane
> Gedling
> Nottingham
> ...


I beleive i'll be visitiong both at the weekend then.

I've bought quite a few things from medusa exctics on ebay and they have always been a good price!!


----------



## wulfrun (Jun 1, 2008)

Blackecho said:


> Well I did make it to both shops during my lunch break and both had good and bad points.
> 
> 
> Neither shop had guards but sold the heat bulbs, although Medusa did say they could order one in for me.
> ...


Clifton Reptile Centre sell both heat bulbs and two sizes of bulb guards


----------



## xclairex (Apr 9, 2008)

Medusa is a really nice shop, everythings kept well and its rather cheap  They are a new shop so the till problem would probably be because they arent used to it but they are nice people  Your experience with nottingham rep sounds all too common, they have some nice things in there though 

Another one is one stop pets and exotics on toton lane around the corner from bardills, we go there often and jon (carisma on here) is a great guy always helpful. They also last time i went in had a lovely albino burm it is just so pretty  it may still be there now. 

I cant think of anymore in nottingham, clifton rep has been mentioned but im a bit warry of it.


----------



## Dextersdad (Mar 28, 2008)

Blackecho said:


> Cheers, do you recommend that one?


The Nottingham Reptile centre were always great when I was living up there.


----------



## wulfrun (Jun 1, 2008)

xclairex said:


> Medusa is a really nice shop, everythings kept well and its rather cheap  They are a new shop so the till problem would probably be because they arent used to it but they are nice people  Your experience with nottingham rep sounds all too common, they have some nice things in there though
> 
> Another one is one stop pets and exotics on toton lane around the corner from bardills, we go there often and jon (carisma on here) is a great guy always helpful. They also last time i went in had a lovely albino burm it is just so pretty  it may still be there now.
> 
> I cant think of anymore in nottingham, clifton rep has been mentioned but im a bit warry of it.


Have you had a bad experience with Clifton Reptile Centre then. I was recomened it by a friend and I've never been steered bad by them. Steve at Pet Mart who's had loads of expreience in reptiles told us about it when he shut down this year due to the land his shop was on being sold to tesco..


----------



## carisma02uk (Sep 14, 2006)

hi,

well im not biased here in the slightest..

i still quite happily send people to all the shops around nottingham if we dont have what they want in stock and i know others do..

(it quite rare if i dont have it in that i cant get hold of it lol)

have you tried wharf yet?

the lads up there like to help out and also have alot more experinenced keeper based stock in alot of the time..

any how im off to steal some gecko from kev132..

see you all soon..

Jon
(my personal opinion is not in anyway conected to the shop and i try and keep my personal life out of work and my work life out of my personal.. its better this way lol..)


----------



## Blackecho (Jun 30, 2008)

xclairex said:


> Medusa is a really nice shop, everythings kept well and its rather cheap  They are a new shop so the till problem would probably be because they arent used to it but they are nice people


Agreed.


----------



## Blackecho (Jun 30, 2008)

carisma02uk said:


> hi,
> 
> well im not biased here in the slightest..
> 
> ...


Where's your shop Jon, have you got a post code?

Cheers


----------



## Blackecho (Jun 30, 2008)

wulfrun said:


> Clifton Reptile Centre sell both heat bulbs and two sizes of bulb guards


Unfortunately a bit far from me as I work just North of Nottingham, but thanks.


----------



## leadly (Jul 22, 2008)

Wharf Aquatics in pinxton are pretty good, they have some amazing stuff there and some awesome vivs!!


----------



## carisma02uk (Sep 14, 2006)

its 

onestop 

251 toton lane,
stapleford,
nottingham,
ng9 7ja

straight down the A52

see you soon..

Jon


----------



## luke123 (Apr 13, 2008)

leadly said:


> Wharf Aquatics in pinxton are pretty good, they have some amazing stuff there and some awesome vivs!!


 and bad vivs, and bad advice...


----------



## Blackecho (Jun 30, 2008)

leadly said:


> Wharf Aquatics in pinxton are pretty good, they have some amazing stuff there and some awesome vivs!!


Sorry, have no idea where Pinxton is.


----------



## Blackecho (Jun 30, 2008)

carisma02uk said:


> its
> 
> onestop
> 
> ...


Unfortunately I work near Annesley just off Jn27 of the M1 so don't think I will get to you in a lunch break.


----------



## carisma02uk (Sep 14, 2006)

its about 15mins on the m1 down to j25 then off down the a52 for less than 2mins and your there... what time do you finish work?
Jon


----------



## Blackecho (Jun 30, 2008)

With those roadworks, not going through there at rush hour!

I might try it at lunch time though if you think I could do it in ~20mins, cheers.


----------



## carisma02uk (Sep 14, 2006)

Blackecho said:


> With those roadworks, not going through there at rush hour!
> 
> I might try it at lunch time though if you think I could do it in ~20mins, cheers.


it depends how you drive lol..


----------



## Blackecho (Jun 30, 2008)

Made it to onestop today on an escape from work. Nice shop, very friendly, not many snakes in yet, but Jon is going to change that and can get anything in that your heart desires - has a lot of contacts.


Also - sell guards!!!

Cheers Jon, sure you'll see me more often now that I know where you are.

Piers


----------



## hysteria_uk (Nov 28, 2007)

Pinxton is literally just off j28

Steer away from the clifton one, its awful. Bad advice, poor husbandry and when offered advice they werent interested. i have never seen baby chams kept in such rubbish conditions. Even offered to take my iguana and burm for the opening to drum up some interest but they werent interested them selves.


----------



## repmomma (Sep 23, 2008)

hysteria_uk said:


> Pinxton is literally just off j28
> 
> Steer away from the clifton one, its awful. Bad advice, poor husbandry and when offered advice they werent interested. i have never seen baby chams kept in such rubbish conditions. Even offered to take my iguana and burm for the opening to drum up some interest but they werent interested them selves.


And when were you in my shop then And what bad advise did i give you. if you're the one that said my chams should be in something other than what they were in then you will have been told that it was a temp measure as the viv that they were to be in had not arrived as it was out of stock at hagen. And yes i did say i didn't need your reptiles but that was beacuse I had my own boa at the shop. I do take advise from others as VeiT's (On this forum) parents were in yesterday and they gave me some advise on my own boas at home.


----------



## Suz (May 20, 2007)

leadly said:


> Wharf Aquatics in pinxton are pretty good, they have some amazing stuff there and some awesome vivs!!


I go here all the time. 

They are great guys but just have to be aware that their advice isn't always right.

I got my Royal from them and the starter kit.


----------



## Blackecho (Jun 30, 2008)

Got the address?

Cheers


----------



## Suz (May 20, 2007)

There website:-
Wharf Aquatics - Tropical Marine Pond Fish Aquariums Reptiles

Address:-
Wharf Aquatics Ltd,
65-67 Wharf Road,
Pinxton,
Nottinghamshire.
NG16 6LH


----------



## Blackecho (Jun 30, 2008)

Thanks, looks good, will check it out next week probably.


----------



## hysteria_uk (Nov 28, 2007)

repmomma said:


> And when were you in my shop then And what bad advise did i give you. if you're the one that said my chams should be in something other than what they were in then you will have been told that it was a temp measure as the viv that they were to be in had not arrived as it was out of stock at hagen. And yes i did say i didn't need your reptiles but that was beacuse I had my own boa at the shop. I do take advise from others as VeiT's (On this forum) parents were in yesterday and they gave me some advise on my own boas at home.


I'm not going to get into a disagreement on a forum as its pathetic but just to make a point, the viv was bone dry on more than one occassion and the UV was 12-18inches away from anywhere they could soak it up. Might as well have just shown them a picture of the sun!


----------



## repmomma (Sep 23, 2008)

hysteria_uk said:


> I'm not going to get into a disagreement on a forum as its pathetic but just to make a point, the viv was bone dry on more than one occassion and the UV was 12-18inches away from anywhere they could soak it up. Might as well have just shown them a picture of the sun!


Well that's funny as they get sprayed 3 times a day and the hydrometer says tropical. The viv the babies are in is only 24" tall and 24" wide so the uv can't be more than 12 " away from where the branches stop as the branches and leaves reach the top of the viv. 
Are you just being like this because I didn't let you bring your reptiles in as this was because i didn't feel it was appropiate for reptiles to be put under such stress as being handled by what turned out to be more than 200 people on my opening day.


----------



## Rik (Sep 3, 2008)

I went to Wharf recently and It all looked fine, Just sold the last of their BRBs and were cleaning a huge snakes viv out,(not sure what species):blush: funny to see the guy wrestling with it while other staff cleared it all out. Looked a through job. Looked to be well priced there too.:2thumb:


----------



## Jb1432 (Apr 19, 2008)

carisma02uk said:


> hi,
> 
> well im not biased here in the slightest..
> 
> ...


Good on ya there. I go wharf quite a bit and Gaz in there is very helpful, always looked after me and is very reasonable with pricing, ive had alot of stuff from there over the last couple of years and its still high in my ratings, I used to get for £10 100 adult locusts which i find really good. The only downside of wharf is sean who floats about most of the time and he doesn't really give you any help, but the new guy in there, dont know his name seems to know his stuff and generally its a great place to go


----------



## Blackecho (Jun 30, 2008)

I went to Wharf last week and honestly didn't really like it that much, there were mislabelled snakes for a start.

However, they did have a huge selection of vivs


----------



## Jb1432 (Apr 19, 2008)

Blackecho said:


> I went to Wharf last week and honestly didn't really like it that much, there were mislabelled snakes for a start.
> 
> However, they did have a huge selection of vivs


Yeah, i wouldn't always listen to the advise they give you as its not always correct but overall the shop is very good. Vivs are a bit expensive to say they make them theirselves. Prices are good though and the animals are in excellent condition, just ask for Gaz he knows what he's talking about


----------



## Blackecho (Jun 30, 2008)

Yeah, that's what Suz said above too.


----------



## mantella (Sep 2, 2007)

Jb1432 said:


> Good on ya there. I go wharf quite a bit and Gaz in there is very helpful, always looked after me and is very reasonable with pricing, ive had alot of stuff from there over the last couple of years and its still high in my ratings, I used to get for £10 100 adult locusts which i find really good. The only downside of wharf is sean who floats about most of the time and he doesn't really give you any help, but the new guy in there, dont know his name seems to know his stuff and generally its a great place to go


 
I woudn't say that shaun floats around lol where do you thing gaz gets his advice from ?

He does all the husbandary because if he doesn't do it, it don't get done.

He doesn't get the credit he deserves


----------



## hysteria_uk (Nov 28, 2007)

repmomma said:


> Are you just being like this because I didn't let you bring your reptiles in


No, not at all. Doesnt make a difference to me either way.


----------



## repmomma (Sep 23, 2008)

So when was the last time you were in my shop, just as a matter of interest.


----------



## chameleonpaul (Dec 20, 2006)

I recommend 1 Stop Pets and Exotics, great shop with some very healthy animals and even skunks !!
Jon's a great bloke aswell.


----------



## Enexus (Aug 31, 2008)

I live in mansfield and havnt been to hardly any of these shops. Only notts reptile shop. Ill be taking a day trip out soon tho.


----------

